# Has anyone used one of the new Anon Wavecel Merak or Giro Grid/Range Helmets?



## YouGoNCY (Aug 6, 2021)

I cannot talk about the other options, but I just bought a Giro Jackson and it's great. A bit "vertical" and high on top of the head, but pretty low profile on the sides. 
Good quality build, seems functionnal. Very happy with it for what it's worth. No idea the kind of deals you can get on it in the states. 

Fit is pretty standard and adjustable, my head is 59 cm roughly and I took the Medium one. Supposedly I'm at the "higher range" that can fit in it. But when I crank it comfortably for me, there are still quite a few clicks available so even if you're a bit bigger than me, you could run it. 

I tried a vantage a while back and I thought it was just a bit bulkier than the Giro. Even though I thought the Giro would be a bit "lower" on the top.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I have the Vantage MIPS in M with my head being roughly 58 cm. There’s plenty of space and I crank it a lot so I’d say they rather run bigger than you’d think.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> I have the Vantage MIPS in M with my head being roughly 58 cm. There’s plenty of space and I crank it a lot so I’d say they rather run bigger than you’d think.


Interesting that you say that, as I had read some reviews where people had needed to size up. 
Head shape does have some influence on this. 
I know that there are some brands & models of MTB helmet that my head just doesn't seem to fit. I'm good with Bell, Troy Lee, and Fox. Met is ok, POC in the supposedly correct size was loose AF.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

MountainMystic said:


> Interesting that you say that, as I had read some reviews where people had needed to size up.
> Head shape does have some influence on this.
> I know that there are some brands & models of MTB helmet that my head just doesn't seem to fit. I'm good with Bell, Troy Lee, and Fox. Met is ok, POC in the supposedly correct size was loose AF.


I had a Smith Holt L before and as I don’t ride with any beanies it felt simply too big at the lowest range. I think it ultimately comes to the head shape indeed and having just enough circumference to comfortably put it on first.
Vantage M/L, Holt L/XL

Edit: I’ve just tried to put on my gf’s Maze S/M (up to 55) and obviously it doesn’t work but I’m way closer to forcing it on than I was when I ordered Sweet Protection Grimnir II last year in S/M (up to 56) to check if they run bigger and maybe I can somehow fit in.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

I was going to post a Wavecel topic the other day but never got around to it so I'm glad you posted this.

The feedback will most likely be limited here since Anon is the first to put Wavecel in a snowboard helmet and it came out recently.

As I understand Wavecel would be in direct competition with Smith's Koroyd as they are both material added to the helmet to better adsorb the impact. Which is better would be up for debate suppose.

What stands out more about Smith's technology is that they also offer MIPS in the same helmet as they offer the Koroyd material. Where as Anon you have to pick between Wavecel and MIPS which is kind of unfortunate. I called Anon yesterday to see if they had plans to mesh the technologies together but they said nothing was in the works.

I was very interested in the Anon Wavecel helmets but finding out they wont be offered with MIPSi s a deal breaker for me, because if I only had to pick one technology MIPS would most likely be it.
If anyone has more info they would like to add to this I'm all ears. Always looking for the best head protection.

Out of the helmets you mentioned the Smith Vantage is probably the most popular and I hear nothing but good things about. I have a Giro Zone which I like but I'll be trying on some new ones this year as I'm likely due for a new one.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

woodhouse said:


> I was going to post a Wavecel topic the other day but never got around to it so I'm glad you posted this.
> 
> The feedback will most likely be limited here since Anon is the first to put Wavecel in a snowboard helmet and it came out recently.
> 
> ...


Anon wouldn't ever put mips in a wavecel helmet because wavecel is supposed to move directionally to act as a slip-plane a la MIPS, _as well as _crumpling to absorb impact.
Smith helmets with koroyd tubes are the only helmets other than Anon wavecel, that appear to have any sort of impact reduction components in their structure that I can see.
If any snowsports helmet manufacturer used dual density foam like TLD or Fox does in their MIPS equipped MTB helmets, I would be interested, but apart from Koroyd and wavecel, Snow helmets seem to be EPS foam single density, with or without MIPS.

Also, on a bit of a tangent, when doing a search on EPS foam, I came across an abstract of a study on EPS foam performance over time.



> After crash testing the helmets on a standard test rig, MEA took core samples from an uncrashed area of 63 of the helmets and tested them at the equivalent of a 6.2 m/s helmet impact. This generated data based solely on the foam performance. They collected stress and strain data related to aging of the foam. Again, the findings indicate that helmet liner foam does not deteriorate with age.



one or two studies are mentioned


EPS Foam Helmet Liner Performance With Age


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

MountainMystic said:


> Anon wouldn't ever put mips in a wavecel helmet because wavecel is supposed to move directionally _as well as _crumpling to absorb impact.
> Smith helmets with koroyd tubes are the only helmets other than Anon wavecel, that appear to have any sort of impact reduction components in their structure that I can see.
> If any snowsports helmet manufacturer used dual density foam like TLD or Fox does in their MIPS equipped MTB helmets, I would be interested, but apart from Koroyd and wavecel, Snow helmets seem to be EPS foam single density, with or without MIPS.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the added info! So wavecel alone is supposed to do the job of koroyd and mips together?

Quantum is likely at the top of my list to try this year.

Also interested in the Oakley Mod 5, but its there most expensive helmet and I dont think it offers anything outside of EPS and MIPS as far as added protection.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Well, I've ordered the Anon Merak Wavecel helmet. Won't get to test it until next year, at the current rate of Aus lockdowns. Saw it on sale in Aus, so decided to take a punt.

I also see that Smith have launched a suit against Burton re "stealing their IP" due to wavecel having the same fluoro green, and we were first waaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! and some other utter BS. I really hope Burton's lawyers wipe the floor with Smith over what looks like a nuisance law suit.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

I received the Merak helmet yesterday.

For the Aussies - I got mine from Balmoral boards on sale.
I ordered a Black one, in Size Large (60-62cm)
My head measurement is 60.5cm around. approx.
I have to say that the fit is snug, without being tight. The most I will fit underneath the helmet is a thin merino beanie or balaclava.
If you are on the upper end of a size range, definitely try it on in a shop.
My head seems to fit the inside shape of the helmet, nothing much in the way of hot spots, maybe one, due to having a head like a big potato. (no relation to the politician, thank fark)

I would still suggest going to a shop to try a helmet on if you have the opportunity, and then buy. many shops will price match. as long as you can show them the current product page on another retailer's site.

Looking forward to wearing this riding next season, as I doubt I'll be on snow this year. @#[email protected]# covid.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

MountainMystic said:


> I received the Merak helmet yesterday.
> 
> For the Aussies - I got mine from Balmoral boards on sale.
> I ordered a Black one, in Size Large (60-62cm)
> ...


Thanks for the info. I will most likely be getting one as well. Just not sure what color yet.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh shit man, sorry Mystic! I should have seen this thread ages ago.

I got the next one down - the Logan, for both me and my old man this season. Both size L.

MIPS might be good but I find that they're all EPS foam, which is hard as fuck and still hurts when you take a crash.

I haven't crashed in mine yet (because I've been riding like a pahoooossey so far this season), but my dad DID have fall coming down the stairs at the end of a day where he'd pushed himself too hard, and smacked the back of his head on concrete, slingshot style. He says it didn't hurt like perhaps EPS would, and he reckons that if he didn't have it on, he would have cracked his skull. Helmet slightly grazed, little indentation where the impact point was, but Wavecels all in tact and have returned back to shape. 

You'd know this by now, but the Wavecel structure isn't as soft as I thought it would be based on my research, and yet you can tell that it will hold up under critical impacts.

Having the BOA dial mounted ON the back of the helmet, rather than in some drop-down band that digs into the back of your neck, is also a good thing.

Just one word of warning though - if the Logan is anything like the Merak, and has clip-in ear flaps, DO NOT REMOVE THESE unless you are like me, who has an over-the-helmet sized hood for most times, and adds a low profile beanie to the ensemble for really windy / cold days. Those ear flaps are positively cuntish to get back in - I've tried and tried and tried to clip them back in, and ended up giving up.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

buller_scott said:


> Oh shit man, sorry Mystic! I should have seen this thread ages ago.
> 
> I got the next one down - the Logan, for both me and my old man this season. Both size L.
> 
> ...


No problemo dude!

The only diff between the two is the ventilation, and I can sweat like a mofo, so went the merak.
I tried on some Anon helmets pre-covid, and the fkn earflaps kept popping off when trying the helmets on.
so yeah, not touching the flaps  I had an idea that I could put drop-in earphones in pockets in the flaps, but didn't want to fiddle and have the bastards come out.

There must be a bit of a trick to getting the flaps back in. maybe reach out to the anon rep in Oz?

I thought the BOA dial was interesting. the helmet fit on me is such that I didn't have to turn the boa more than a few clicks.

sounds like your dad's helmet did its job. never a good time smacking your head on concrete. I think the warranty is supposed to be good too.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

buller_scott said:


> Having the BOA dial mounted ON the back of the helmet, rather than in some drop-down band that digs into the back of your neck, is also a good thing.



Im still leaning towards the Quantum for its combination of MIPS and Koroyd, but this feature that you point out does sound nice. I wish more companies would move this direction.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

MountainMystic said:


> There must be a bit of a trick to getting the flaps back in. maybe reach out to the anon rep in Oz?
> 
> I thought the BOA dial was interesting. the helmet fit on me is such that I didn't have to turn the boa more than a few clicks.
> 
> sounds like your dad's helmet did its job. never a good time smacking your head on concrete. I think the warranty is supposed to be good too.


Ah I tried for a bit to get the ear flaps back in, but gave up and I’m not too fussed - I’ve got my hoods and a low profile beanie for when it gets really cold (which it doesn’t here, really).



woodhouse said:


> Im still leaning towards the Quantum for its combination of MIPS and Koroyd, but this feature that you point out does sound nice. I wish more companies would move this direction.


Yeah man it’s a thing that plagued both me and dad on numerous Giro helmets, for example (both snow and bike helmets).


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Just ordered my Anon Merak in black, size Large. I was thinking of waiting until next season, but a protected brain should be top of mind and I need to keep a good head on my shoulders. 😆


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

mjayvee said:


> Just ordered my Anon Merak in black, size Large. I was thinking of waiting until next season, but a protected brain should be top of mind and I need to keep a good head on my shoulders. 😆


report back with fit and feel! im still torn on what to go with!


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

So I tried on the smith quantum in the store and its like having a fishbowl on your head...not for me.

Unfortunately they did not have any wavecel hemlets for me to try....Im stuck between ordering the Merak or the Logan....any other feedback from you guys?

Does the helmet look super bulky when wearing??

@mjayvee @MountainMystic @buller_scott


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

The Merak is not bulky for me at all. And I have a big head & a large face and went from wearing the Oakley Mod 5 the last 2 seasons. 

The feel & construction of the Merak is super deluxe. 
The Polartec lining is a nice touch and feels warm & comfortable, especially the ear pads. 

I love how the helmet has 19 vents, especially because I sweat a lot on my head. The venting will definitely help minimize fogging of my goggles, although the Mod 5’s venting was already sufficient for me. 

The fit is true to size on Anon’s sizing, as I also have a large on the Rodan helmet.

Compared to the Mod 5, the Merak’s fit is more secure & snug and I only need a 3-4 clicks on the BOA.
I typically wear the Burton AK balaclava or the hood of my merino Airblaster Ninja Suit base layer, so i think the BOA may not need more than 1-2 clicks when I have a layer under the Merak. 

I appreciate how the BOA dial is higher up on the helmet and actually embedded into the back of the helmet. On the Mod 5, the dial is below the shell of the helmet and rests just above the back of the neck area. 

The literature on the side of the box suggests the M4 (toric) & WM1 for Anon goggles and the Tech Balaclava from the MFI accessory line. I own the M4 toric and it fits perfectly with the Merak (worn over the helmet). 

The suggestions are mostly marketing, but maybe it indicates what would be an optimum fit with the Merak helmet (among Anon’s products). 

Also in the box is a carrying bag with straps. 

I feel good about my purchase and I feel as if I now have the ultimate snow helmet (as a resort rider). 

I never thought I would spend this much on a helmet. But the objective is to protect my head and brain, so I find the money spent to be well worth it. 

The Merak is the best-fitting helmet I have had yet to date and I look forward to seeing how it will work for me on the mountain this coming season.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Wooo great breakdown! 

The boa built into the helmet is realll nice touch

I want to order the logan, the only thing that makes me want to get the Merak is the adjustable vents, Ill have to decide sooner or later! 

My measurement is smack between med and large, you would suggest to go large right ?


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

woodhouse said:


> Wooo great breakdown!
> 
> The boa built into the helmet is really nice touch
> 
> ...


If your head circumference is right on 60cm, IMO I would be leaning toward the large, given the Size Large is (60-62cm)
@mjayvee 's fit experience and mine seem to coincide, only needing a few clicks on the Boa dial

YMMV somewhat with head shape, but maybe not radically(???)

I take it you are far away from a bricks and mortar store that stocks them?


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

woodhouse said:


> Wooo great breakdown!
> 
> The boa built into the helmet is realll nice touch
> 
> ...


I would get the Large if it was my decision. 
But make sure you can try on the helmet or can return the size Large in case you need to get Medium.

Having BOA adjustment definitely helps when you are in between sizes.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

woodhouse said:


> So I tried on the smith quantum in the store and its like having a fishbowl on your head...not for me.
> 
> Unfortunately they did not have any wavecel helmets for me to try....Im stuck between ordering the Merak or the Logan....any other feedback from you guys?
> 
> ...


Does your ass look big in your bibs? (hint): Nobody cares

Also, the Merak looks nothing like this...








Maybe a bit bigger than some helmets, but more crumple zone material between me and the tree or rock can only be a good thing.

The only question worth asking is "Is this helmet probably going to give me the best chance of not ending up like michael shumacher?"

Get a black helmet & no-one will notice, and replace the frikken thing if it takes a hit


----------



## SESnow (Nov 29, 2021)

@woodhouse
I don’t think I have a large head. I tried on the Anon Medium and it wouldn’t even fit, but when I use the Large Me or Logan I need to crank on the BOA dial to get a snug fit.

If it helps at all, when I put on a Large Vantage MIPS, it is a little more of a plug and play with only a small amount of BOA Closure.

I’d try the Large.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

SESnow said:


> @woodhouse
> I don’t think I have a large head. I tried on the Anon Medium and it wouldn’t even fit, but when I use the Large Me or Logan I need to crank on the BOA dial to get a snug fit.
> 
> If it helps at all, when I put on a Large Vantage MIPS, it is a little more of a plug and play with only a small amount of BOA Closure.
> ...


I tried the vantage and the both Anon helmets, all comfortable, but at the end of the day the Anon helmets just sit too high and look massive. I prefer the lower profile vantage. Do love the fidlock and boa built into the helmet on the Anons


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

i like to get multi-impact helmets (as much as possible). broken Leedom and a Red (before they became Anon - shell split in two) EPS helmets - been there, done that. I now ride Anon Wavecel, after Giro's version of Brock foam, and a Bern wakeboarding Brock helmet.

a "low-profile" helmet looks almost exactly the same as a "bulky" helmet like the Wavecel. i.e. no one is going to notice or care that Red Gerard is wearing a helmet, let alone some random at a resort that most people in the world will never ever hear of. 

just my 2c. aka 1/100th of the cost of a litre of petrol these days, thanks to Putin. 

Magnetic chin strap on the Wavecels is sick, and it's nice to have a Boa dial built into the helmet, rather than digging into the bottom of my neck


----------



## hijomo (9 mo ago)

Just picked up the Merak, size medium. Fit is great. Don't know about you guys, but I'm finding the goggle clip to be rather weak. My goggles slide out pretty easily. I would be wearing the goggle and just pull it down to my neck


----------

